# AlpineReplay



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a chance to use it yesterday, like it way more than just basic Google Mytracks, which I was using before. I know Planb uses it, anyone else? 

Add me up if you want, we can track stats. Just wish I had started at the beginning of the year 

Search for me --- "Nick Reuter" in the search box. Seems that's the only way to add anyone right now.


----------



## EOS (Feb 6, 2012)

I just started using it as well.  Also wish i found it at the beginning of the ski season.

Pretty accurate, although it thinks that I jump way more often than I actually do, but that's not a stat i'm interested in anyway.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting, they have top speed leaderboards

http://www.alpinereplay.com/leader/?id=5547#

Not sure if you guys can see it. One guys is at 99 which I'm guessing is the max the app will track? Wonder if that was real or some sort of technical glitch. 

Lots of people in the 80's.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweet.... Just downloaded this. Will check it out next time im out.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 6, 2012)

Any thoughts on accuracy?


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

It seems pretty good.I think elevation will always be an issue as GPS doesn't do a great job with position vertically. That said, it's possible it has elevation maps already included on the slopes and knows the vertical distance between two points (top of lift and bottom).


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are my Wachusett stats from yesterday:

http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats/u?uId=5547&vId=36707


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 6, 2012)

FYI - someone from AlpineRelay answered some Qs on the SR board about the app.  Here's some text, rest you can dig through the thread:

"    Hi All,

    My name is David and I'm one of the co-founders of AlpineReplay (we worked with SR to make Sunday River Replay). Just thought I'd pop in here to help answer some questions, and let you all know that if you experience problems in the future, we'd love to hear from you at support@alpinereplay.com. You can all contact me personally if you wish at david@alpinereplay.com

    * For lift time, it's the time on the lift and the time you spent within 100 FT of the lift going less than 5mph.

    * The Penguin Medal wasn't working, which is why you didn't see it. Fixed now.

    * We measure jumps through the accelerometer on your phone

    * Accuracy, saved this one for last because it's a bit more involved. Accuracy depends on two things 1.) Quality of the GPS chip in your phone and 2.) where you place your phone. Ideally, you want to place it in an outer most layer of clothing with a good view of the sky (breast pocket). There really is no better place to get good GPS reception than at the top of a mountain, so we're in luck there!

    The technology has been available for the past 10 years for accuracy up to 0.5mph in speed and about 20ft in altitude. But the chips inside phone manufactures all differ, and as a rule, the cheapo chips from China--which are the cheapest--have technology in them worse than it was 15 years ago. Why are these chips worse? They use something called a Kalman Filter to smooth your data. Kalman filters work very well 90% of the time, but 10% of the time you have to catch the faulty data it spits out and massage it. These chips don't massage anything.

    We have post processing on our servers to try and find blatant errors in data and smooth results. We catch most issues and if we can't fix them, we throw out the portion of data that's giving us trouble (why you may see a missing run or two from time to time). Accuracy and reliability are very important to us (we have to maintain a leaderboard) so we spend an enormous amount of effort on this. Bad data does get through once in a while, though, but we're getting better with each update of the server (if not daily then weekly). I think that by the end of the season we'll be pretty damn accurate.

    How do I know this much about GPS? Our CEO and co-founder worked as CTO of Magellan Navigation since 1992. So he developed most of this technology that's being used in chips today. If you want to know more about GPS, he'd be happy to share.

    Hope this clarify some things. Please send feedback our way. We're always looking for ways to make the AR experience better!

    David"

http://community.sundayriver.com/forum/topics/mountain-app


----------



## zakyr (Feb 6, 2012)

So I downlaoded the app.....do you need to let the app know what mountain you are at?

Or do you just hit the play button when you start skiing?


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

Just hit play, it automatically knows the mountain


----------



## zakyr (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool  stuff - 

Will try this out this weekend


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems cool.

1) Does this drain your battery to dead if it's on all day?
2) How is reception?  I've noticed at some mountains I have zero phone signal (middle of nowhere etc..)


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as I know: yeah, it will speed up your battery draining, but I don't think more or less than any other GPS app. I turn off wifi, etc. and just leave it in my pocket. 

I don't think reception matters really. As long as it gets a GPS lock it will record your data. The only downside to lack of reception is you might not be able to upload the data to AlpineReplay from your phone until you get to an area where there is reception.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 6, 2012)

I use it, I like it...

Battery usage isn't bad at all... It doesn't send the data in real time, just at the end when you hit 'submit', so that controls the battery usage. It just logs your position by getting a GPS fix... This saves your battery BIG TIME. I used the "Phresheez" (which is a dumb name) app last year, and that does send your data real time, so the battery would drain much quicker, but it allows you to see where your friends are on the mountain if they're using at the same time... Which is nice.

I've had an issue recently, but it could very well just be that my phone is starting to suck...

I was skiing at Sunday River and used the app to log my day. At the end of the day, I hit pause and then submit. I then got an error that it didn't have enough data and I should ski more and try again later. It appears that data has been lost.

Other than that, I've been enjoying it.

-w


----------



## EOS (Feb 6, 2012)

*Reception matters!*

I was at Wildcat this past weekend and didn't have much of a cell signal, so I couldn't log in to the app and start it.  Bummed me out!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems a bit too Big Brotherish for my tastes....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Phresheez.   I used both Phreesheez and alpine replay concurrently at ski roundtop and their elevation results were quite different.  Phreesheez was acurate and Alpine replay was off by several hundred feet.  

I may try them again sometime just to see if it was some sort of anamoly.  

I like phreesheez but the $10 a year unlimited use fee seems unneccssary especially if something does it for free.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Battery usage isn't bad at all... It doesn't send the data in real time, just at the end when you hit 'submit', so that controls the battery usage. It just logs your position by getting a GPS fix... This saves your battery BIG TIME.



Well that's cool, I guess I'll give it a go then.   Battery life was my biggest concern.



jimmywilson69 said:


> Phreesheez was acurate and* Alpine replay was off by several hundred feet*.



Geez, that seems pretty dramatic.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 6, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> <snip>Alpine replay was off by several hundred feet.</snip>



Are we talking over the course of the day? Per run?

-w


----------



## planb420 (Feb 6, 2012)

LOVING this app so far, if your worried at all about battery drain while using this app then download the App "Juice Defender". Its a battery control app that works GREAT, it has a free, 1.99 and 4.99 version. All I use is the free version and have seen a 2x increase in my battery life!!!


----------



## laxski (Feb 7, 2012)

Love the app so far have done 4 days at Mt Snow.Battery is no problem and you can easily use other functions on phone while in use. I have had fun with it will be doing 3 more days there this weekend.Tom M


----------



## cold waters (Feb 7, 2012)

I have used it twice for a total of 10 runs but it does seem pretty cool....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 7, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Are we talking over the course of the day? Per run?
> 
> -w



It was off for the day which was about 13 runs and 2 hours of tracking. 

The max/min elevations were different and were off by about 200 feet.  perhaps it was my locaiton??

When I go out later this week I will run them simultanious again and see what happens.  

I should've run them at Killington or Okemo last weekend, but never gave it a thought.

I did run phreesheez and it was pretty accurate based on a run all the way down great eastern.


----------



## dlokshin (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All,

My name is David and I'm one of the co-founders of AlpineReplay. Was checking some of our logs and noticed this referring URL so I thought I'd wander over and introduce myself. Feel free to ask me any questions or email me directly at david@alpinereplay.com. We have pretty good customer support at http://support.alpinereplay.com and will get back to you within the day if you have any problems. I'll try and remember to read this thread periodically, but I have a feeling I'm going to forget : ).

I see the big question on this thread is accuracy, so I thought I'd spend a little time on that. Accuracy for the most part depends on the quality of the GPS chip on your phone. We've done a lot of "research" on this and post occasional articles on our blog that you all might find interesting. Keeping your phone in an outside pocket helps a lot. We first built AlpineReplay to work anywhere, so right now vertical comes from the GPS readings. In about a week, they'll come from our mappings (where they can) which will make things much more accurate. In general position and speed are accurate. 

Jumps: you may not be jumping, but your phone is, that's probably what we're detecting. To keep this from happening, make sure you keep your phone in a pocket where it doesn't have a lot of room to move around.

The website is a big part of our product as well, it's not just an app. We started from the idea that personal metrics are awesome, but being able to compare these with other people is much more awesome. We have XGame Gold medalists, Olympic Gold Medalists, and sponsored athletes using the site. You can see what their training looks like. Add your friends and compete in challenges. Sort the leaderboard by virtually any parameter and grouping. We really feel that this adds another dimension.

Sorry that was so long!

Best,
David


----------



## planb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for your efforts, this is a great app/website and use it almost everyday


----------



## zakyr (Feb 11, 2012)

58mph at Gunstock today!

This app is great!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2012)

dlokshin said:


> Keeping your phone in an outside pocket helps a lot.



David, thanks for all of the in-depth info.  I'm digging this app.  Here's a little pro/con on the one tip above.....

*Pro: *outside pocket means better GPS reception.
*Con: *Outside pocket on a day like yesterday (6degrees) exposes the phone to the cold and sucks the life out of the battery.
*Pro of AR over other apps: * I was simultaneously running AR and Sports Tracker.  The cold did in my phone just as the day was ending and my phone crashed/auto shutoff.  When I got home and unfroze/recharged my phone the AR data was all stored successfully (must continually update?).  Whereas, the whole days worth of Sports Tracker data was completely lost (assuming because it did shutdown properly). That's the second that has happened with ST.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 13, 2012)

Used AlpineReplay this weekend, and it did kill my battery in about 2 hours, so it recorded less than half my ski days on Saturday and Sunday.  At least I know I can ski 49 mph, which is actually kinda scary.

Stats:  http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats/u?uId=17066&vId=45770

Like others, maybe my LG Ally is getting old-battery syndrome after 20 months.  I already have an app that throttles the processor back when the screen is off to save battery life.  Guess I will try JuceDefender as recommended, if I can fit it on my cheap phone.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

dlokshin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is David and I'm one of the co-founders of AlpineReplay. Was checking some of our logs and noticed this referring URL so I thought I'd wander over and introduce myself. Feel free to ask me any questions or email me directly at david@alpinereplay.com. We have pretty good customer support at http://support.alpinereplay.com and will get back to you within the day if you have any problems. I'll try and remember to read this thread periodically, but I have a feeling I'm going to forget : ).
> 
> ...



David, 

Any plans for creating "Group" features? Would love to have an AlpineZone "Group" where we could compare our stats just for those who are on the site or part of the group.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Used the app for the first time today for a short trip to Mohawk. Overall I think it's great.  Maybe it's my phone, but the tracking of my runs on the map is really off.  It shows me going into the woods, definitely did not do this and it looks like it missed a trail that I went on.  Can't wait to try it elsewhere.

Max speed was about 31mph, which is kind of what I figured it would be.  

I like that you can compare stats with other skiers on the same mountain.


----------



## dlokshin (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Lots of comments here so I'll try to answer all of them.

* Groups is something we definitely want to make. Probably more of a summer project than something that we can fit in this season.

* A 20 month old Android phone brings us back to Android 2.0. Hopefully your firmware has been updated, because there have been a lot of improvements in memory management, battery management, firmware for various chips, etc. It's no secret that GPS does drain the battery. But the screen drains more battery. My Nexus S (Dec 2010 release) runs a full day without a problem. So a lot of times this will be a phone by phone issue. 

* If it has you going through the woods, this could be a combination of location issue + Google Maps issue. In general GPS should be accurate to 20 ft often times more accurate.

* Keep the feedback coming! Love hearing from our users.

Best,
David


----------



## zakyr (Feb 18, 2012)

Says I hit 70 on gunstock today... Kind lost some credibility today... Really doubting the accuracy of this. I'm sure I hit 55ish but 70 seems way off. 

If its not accurate, it's useless in my book.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 18, 2012)

dlokshin said:


> * A 20 month old Android phone brings us back to Android 2.0. Hopefully your firmware has been updated, because there have been a lot of improvements in memory management, battery management, firmware for various chips, etc. It's no secret that GPS does drain the battery. But the screen drains more battery. My Nexus S (Dec 2010 release) runs a full day without a problem. So a lot of times this will be a phone by phone issue.



I am running Android 2.2.2, rooted.

The JuiceDefender application has fixed the battery issue!


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2012)

Gonna use it tomorrow at MRG ... should be good


----------



## planb420 (Feb 18, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> IThe JuiceDefender application has fixed the battery issue!



THE JUICE IS LOOSE!!!!!   :-o


----------



## dlokshin (Feb 19, 2012)

zakyr, 

Can you email me at david@alpinereplay.com? I'd like to look at your data.

David


----------



## Cheese (Feb 20, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Says I hit 70 on gunstock today... Kind lost some credibility today... Really doubting the accuracy of this. I'm sure I hit 55ish but 70 seems way off.
> 
> If its not accurate, it's useless in my book.



I was using it at Bretton Woods on Saturday.  Another guy on the lift asked me if I was using Alpine Replay and I said yes.  He then showed me his top speed of 68mph and said it was from trying to keep up with his son on a snowboard.  Bretton Woods has nothing steeper than a blue trail and we were tracking out 1-2" of fresh snow when he showed me the max speed.  Later in the day I tried to rip a run for fun.  I didn't tuck but just pointed the boards straight down the hill.  It didn't take long till wind and surface resistance overcame the pitch of the slope and all acceleration stopped.  I recorded a whopping 40mph which I actually believe.


----------



## shpride (Feb 20, 2012)

I've tried it twice at Blue Hills but it isn't picking up any data.  It just says "acquiring GPD signal.". My iPhones GPS is working so I don't know what the problem is.  I tried another ski tracker which was picking up the GPS signal but I don't think the stats were very reliable.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Working great for me now!  Here is my data from today.  Belleayre was very empty and 59 MPH was done in a straight line full downhill tuck on Seneca.  This app might make me do something stupid.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't used this App or any others but I do keep a hand warmer with my phone to help with battery life when I'm taking pictures.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone using this have Sprint?


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

On verizon here


----------



## JeWo (Feb 21, 2012)

I've used it on my phone twice this weekend and I'm on Sprint. I didn't have any major issues, but it did took awhile to acquire a GPS signal. My friend's phone was the same and he's on Sprint too. My girlfriend have a T-mo phone and it got a GPS signal right away.

What we had to do was hit the play button and it would say trying to "acquire a GPS fix". While the app is running, we had to toggle GPS on the phone off/on and it would then get the green light with a GPS fix.

My friend's phone tracked all the jumps he had, but mine wasn't able to. I think that was user error on my part since I had the phone's accelerometer disabled.

On the first day, I had the app, bluetooth, and music running from around 9:30 to 12:45 lunchtime and the battery went down to about 48% from around 90%. This is with 3g turned off as well. I probably could have lasted the entire day, but I charged the phone during lunch.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 21, 2012)

dlokshin said:


> zakyr,
> 
> Can you email me at david@alpinereplay.com? I'd like to look at your data.
> 
> David



emailed


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2012)

I've used it 7 days so far.  The first day or two days the novelty was pretty fun.  But the more I've used it the more I've noticed that: 
- It's not very accurate
- The features are not that compatible with the type of skiing/riding I do.  If you're the type that sticks to groomers it'll give you some fun facts about speed, calories, vertical, etc.  If you like to ski trees and other challenging terrain the stats it generates aren't very representative of reality.  I guess it makes sense for them to gear it towards a more mass appeal.  So no fault there, just a comment.

All in all it's kind of fun to check out.  I skied with my 10 and 13 year old nephews and they thought it was fun.  Although they couldn't care less about vertical, calories, etc.  The battery drain isn't worth it for the info I get so I probably won't use it again.  In the future I'm more likely to use a more "geo-centric" app that will be more helpful for BC and side country excursions.  Google tracks, GPS essentials, SportsTracker, Everytrail, etc are all free and work better than AR for tracking "off map" stats.


----------



## octopus (Mar 3, 2012)

i've tried to use it 3 times on 3 different mtns, it just doesn't work. iphone3s, at$t.mtns were sunday river, bretton woods and magic.


----------



## 40Berg (Mar 3, 2012)

Have used it four consecutive days at Park City and I think it's great. It has missed a run or two - and I can't figure out why - but I love the concept.

Wife has also downloaded it and loves watching her slope time increase, which is great for me... more time on the mountain for her means more time for me on the mountain.

Have had no battery issues as I limit the amount I use the phone while it's running. Have had no problem with the gps signal either.

A few additional things that would make it even better (admittedly, I haven't used the online version yet, only mobile, so ignore if these items have been addressed):
- A way to layer maps on top of each other to see how much of the mountain was covered over multiple days.
- A breakdown of greens vs. blues vs. blacks per day (I.e., 20% of runs were greens, 60% were blues, 20% were blacks).
- Incorporate trail names into run summaries.

Overall, fantastic app that I'm looking forward to using even more.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today was the first time I've seen any glitches in the app.  I skied Plattekill today, but it says I skied at Belleayre.  The map was correct for Plattekill but didn't recognize the area.

It definitely missed at least one run and part of another (I suspect it was probably a GPS issue more than an App issue?).


----------



## MrZ123 (Mar 16, 2012)

Would be nice to be able to see all the info Live, not just after the day is complete...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like to pick one of these numerous GPS apps to use this season.   Anyone have any addition thoughts and comments on:

Alpine Replay
My Tracks (GOOG)
 GPS essentials
Phresheez,
SportsTracker
Everytrail
or any others not listed?

Most accurate, most useful, battery issues, etc............


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd like to pick one of these numerous GPS apps to use this season.   Anyone have any addition thoughts and comments on:
> 
> Alpine Replay
> My Tracks (GOOG)
> ...



Rossignol just release done also -- http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...it-social-ski-application-for-android-iphone/

No idea if it's any good


----------



## marcski (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a new droid phone and am also interested in finding a good app for skiing and also biking.  Not sure which to use.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2012)

I downloaded the paid (99 cents) version of Ski Tracks. I used it this weekend on my iPhone5. I was really impressed with the app. It gives you detailed information on each run...both up and down. It'll also give you average speed, top speed, total distance, total vert. You can really geek out on the data. No issues with the battery, I turned the tracker on, hit the home button and let it chug along in my pocket. You can pause it, so if you take a break, it won't record you sitting in the lodge, having a snack. You can share your day on Facebook. It'll post the summary chart (totals for the day), the map and another screen. I tried e-mailing my day to a buddy, but it just brought up an e-mail to support...and a file extension I wasn't familiar with. So FB it is for now.


----------



## dlokshin (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,

My name is David, co-founder of AlpineReplay. There are a handful of apps out there, but I think that most of you will find that AlpineReplay is both the most accurate and has the most comprehensive set of features.

I think that what makes AlpineReplay unique is that it's not just about your stats. We have leaderboards so you can compare against other people all around the world; groups so that you can combine stats with your friends and run competitions; we have site wide competitions where we team up with manufacturers like K2 to give away cool prizes; there's the video feature where we super-impose stats right on video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IijLC9R-xRI&feature=plcp&hd=1); and much more. I'd be happy to answer any questions that you have for me.

Best,
David


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks David, 

I actually setup an AlpineReplay group for AlpineZone based on some feedback from last year. 

I have tried a few apps and thought AlpinReplay was one of the more polished apps. 

Here's the AZ group to join up --> 
http://www.alpinereplay.com/groups/alpinezone


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2012)

dlokshin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is David, co-founder of AlpineReplay. There are a handful of apps out there, but I think that most of you will find that AlpineReplay is both the most accurate and has the most comprehensive set of features.
> 
> ...




David - is there a way to make the groups page a permalink so that it can be accessed externally? If I try to share a link, it shows up as your landing page, not the group page. It would be awesome to make the group page accessible and then if someone isn't a member they could "sign up now to join this group" or similar. 

http://www.alpinereplay.com/groups/alpinezone


----------



## dlokshin (Nov 29, 2012)

@nick, not as of now, but we should probably implement this. We'll put it on our dev list.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey David
When you share info with a group such as the one Nick setup, is the map data avaialble for all to see? Or can that be disabled? I'm more than happy to show people around but I don't want my (and Im sure others don't want their) secret stashes mapped out in the internet. Aside from that concern, I used the app several times lst season and liked it.


----------



## dlokshin (Nov 29, 2012)

@jr, no, not at the moment. I understand your concern, but realistically, I think it would be very hard for someone to actually figure out how to navigate to your secret spots. We give a map that's North Up and satellite view, which makes things even more difficult.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think its all that ahrd so guess I'll be going into pause mode when needed


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> *Rossignol just release done also *-- http://www.alpinezone.com/news-and-...it-social-ski-application-for-android-iphone/
> 
> No idea if it's any good



Oh no, now I have yet another to investigate.  

This is why I tend to be a late adopter of this stuff, I prefer thousands of other guinea pigs do the legwork and then I decide which one or two is likely best!


----------



## x10003q (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried Phresheez 2 seasons ago and really never got it to work right. Last season I tried alpine replay and it worked pretty well. I have a droid 2. It would grind up the battery pretty good (50% left around lunch)so I used to charge the phone at lunch. I should do a better job with the set up of the app. The data is real interesting.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Love me some ar!!!!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been really happy with AR overall.  It doesn't drain my battery.  Occasionally it will drop parts of my runs and sometimes it shows that I've been skiing in the woods, which I rarely do.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> I've been really happy with AR overall.  It doesn't drain my battery.  Occasionally it will drop parts of my runs and sometimes it shows that I've been skiing in the woods, which I rarely do.



I definitely like the performance of AR.  But it shows _where _I've been skiing in the woods, so I don't like to use the public features of it.


----------



## dlokshin (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, all!


----------



## speden (Dec 9, 2012)

I was planning to try out AlpineReplay on Friday, but when I got to the slope I forgot to start it.  Wish it could be set to notice when I'm at a ski area and do a pop up alert to ask if I want to turn it on.


----------



## laxski (Dec 10, 2012)

I have used it for 12 days and think it's great some new features this year.has made skiing man-made groomers due to lack of snow much more interesting.I use it at Mt Snow and am usually in the woods or on natural trails


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Bump.
 Found the alpinezone group last week...dont know any one else that uses this, feel free to add me http://www.alpinereplay.com/me?id=290707


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't get how alpine replay calculates airtime. It doesn't work very well either. There have been quite a few times I've gotten air and it didn't record it. There's also been times I haven't gotten air time but it says I did. 

I'm guessing it has some sort of algorithm that is supposed to tell if you're in the air based on the arc and trajectory you are traveling? Because there is no way it can tell the base of the snow you're on.


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Im pretty sure its not by gps. A few years ago I tried the app and it said my phone wasnt capable of recording jumps/airtime, but everything else worked...


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Actully I think it was when I used an old phone last year


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2014)

The tech in modern day phones is scary. The phone has a accelerometer. It has been many years since physics class, but a object falls at a very specific speed. 9.xx meters per sec is in my head for some reason. 
I am guessing when the phone senses that downward speed you are "airborn".

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep thats what it was, the phone didnt have an accelerometer


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2014)

followed you


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2014)

i'm using AR this season but will look for something new next year.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i'm using AR this season but will look for something new next year.



Its free. Its not perfect, but I have been quite happy with the "toy". I would enjoy skiing just as much as I do now if I didnt have it running. Its just fun to look back at some data.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its free. Its not perfect, but I have been quite happy with the "toy". I would enjoy skiing just as much as I do now if I didnt have it running. Its just fun to look back at some data.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



i do like it but i'm having trouble with it this year. glitchy.  and there is a paid component, on a per month basis.  i was hopign to find something with same features and less buggy.  i'd also pay (flat fee) if it were really good. i'm using the AR data in my sig this year rather than TRs here.


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 12, 2014)

Ive noticed its really buggy when very cold. I think its more the phone than app.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2014)

I've used AR and liked it, but it didn't seem worth the subscription version.  Using Navionics Ski this season and getting more or less the same info.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been using it for 2 seasons I think it works just fine.  Free version shows which runs/lifts I took and calcs vertical feet and speed.  What else do you need?  

@gmuccini, I didn't realize you could link to a webpage like you are in your sig.  that's cool.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 13, 2014)

With my old phone AR wouldn't record jumps.  I just got a new phone which now lets AR record jumps.  After using it today, I will say that the jump recording is way off.  It says I only had 2, but I counted 8.  The two memorable ones didn't register.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> @gmuccini, I didn't realize you could link to a webpage like you are in your sig.  that's cool.



it is one of the "bugs" that irritates me.   you have to use a "guest" URL if you want anonymous (not on AR) people to see your stat sheets.  the COPY feature on the site doesn't work for this.  i used to get an email after my session was loaded and that email has the guest link but those emails have stopped coming in.  now i have to grab an old link and manually update it with the new session # to create my own links that i use in the sig.   a lot of work for a silly sig.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I've been using it for 2 seasons I think it works just fine.  Free version shows which runs/lifts I took and calcs vertical feet and speed.  What else do you need?
> 
> @gmuccini, I didn't realize you could link to a webpage like you are in your sig.  that's cool.




btw, the AR link in your sig takes me to my own session list, not yours.  not sure what happens to someone who isn't registered.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> With my old phone AR wouldn't record jumps.  I just got a new phone which now lets AR record jumps.  After using it today, I will say that the jump recording is way off.  It says I only had 2, but I counted 8.  The two memorable ones didn't register.


My guess would be the recording of jumps was kind of meant for the park crowd. Jumps on fabricated ramped up jumps would be much easier for the accelerometer to pick up than catching air over a rollover on a groomer.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2014)

emmaurice2 said:


> With my old phone AR wouldn't record jumps.  I just got a new phone which now lets AR record jumps.  After using it today, I will say that the jump recording is way off.  It says I only had 2, but I counted 8.  The two memorable ones didn't register.



nice, i see from your session you got a lot of runs in this morning.. i'm jealous.. my snow activity so far today has been to clear a path for the dog and blow the driveway.


----------



## DPhelan (Feb 13, 2014)

don't forget to log in through the computer to see all of your medals and achievements :roll:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 13, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> nice, i see from your session you got a lot of runs in this morning.. i'm jealous.. my snow activity so far today has been to clear a path for the dog and blow the driveway.



It was really good today and I didn't have to get back to the office as early as usual.

I like the way Mohawk is skiing this year.

Had to do all the shoveling and roof-raking when I got home.  Driving was extremely tense!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 14, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> My guess would be the recording of jumps was kind of meant for the park crowd. Jumps on fabricated ramped up jumps would be much easier for the accelerometer to pick up than catching air over a rollover on a groomer.



Its not always accurate with park jumps. A few trips ago my last run was through the park and when I checked my stats it didn't record any jumps despite hitting some decent sized kickers.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2014)

AlpineReplay has apparently been renamed to Trace Snow. That's a stupid name.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats a dumb name. Hopefully the free version of the app still retains most of its functionality.
I use the free version in conjunction with ski tracks. Ski tracks was only 99 cents and lets me see maps by GPS but alpine replay definitely has more accurate speed recording. I started this when my friend was recorded at 70 at elk using ski tracks. I was with him that day, and it was so slushy that you couldn't break 50 anywhere on mountain.
Besides, I've verified alpine replay to be accurate along with a car speedometer at speeds up to 122 mph  Using the two apps in conjunction doesn't really seem to drain my battery any faster but it does help get more data without paying the subscription fees to AR.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Oct 15, 2014)

Also, I was wondering if any of you had suggestions for similar apps that could be used for mountain biking (mainly cross-country singletrack). I got the feeling that Strava is only for road biking so I haven't downloaded it


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Also, I was wondering if any of you had suggestions for similar apps that could be used for mountain biking (mainly cross-country singletrack). I got the feeling that Strava is only for road biking so I haven't downloaded it



i suspect the rename/rebrand has to do with expanding to non-snow activities.

http://www.traceup.com/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2014)

What a boring name. The old one at least had some "zing" to it


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 15, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> What a boring name. The old one at least had some "zing" to it



I suspect a lot of posters would be extremely excited by even a trace of snow at this point!


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Thats a dumb name. Hopefully the free version of the app still retains most of its functionality.
> I use the free version in conjunction with ski tracks. Ski tracks was only 99 cents and lets me see maps by GPS but alpine replay definitely has more accurate speed recording. I started this when my friend was recorded at 70 at elk using ski tracks. I was with him that day, and it was so slushy that you couldn't break 50 anywhere on mountain.
> Besides, I've verified alpine replay to be accurate along with a car speedometer at speeds up to 122 mph  Using the two apps in conjunction doesn't really seem to drain my battery any faster but it does help get more data without paying the subscription fees to AR.



I had anomilies with ski tracks, I was wondering if a plug in Bad Elf GPS reciever would help as Ski Tacks uses cell towers.
Elk area cell network is a little more sketchy than say Camelback .


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i suspect the rename/rebrand has to do with expanding to non-snow activities.
> 
> http://www.traceup.com/




Good point. I was wondering about that too. I think the new name sort of sucks also.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2014)

The actual tracker looks pretty cool but man $200 bones is expensive for a GPS receiver.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2014)

Nick said:


> The actual tracker looks pretty cool but man $200 bones is expensive for a GPS receiver.



I think half the point of the receiver was to offload the battery usage from the phone. Alpine replay on the phone is a battery whore.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think half the point of the receiver was to offload the battery usage from the phone. Alpine replay on the phone is a battery whore.


Agreed.  If I'm running it I try to put the phone on airplane mode and then turn on GPS.  Most mts have crappy cell service.  I find that is a real battery drain.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 17, 2014)

BeefyBoy50 said:


> Also, I was wondering if any of you had suggestions for similar apps that could be used for mountain biking (mainly cross-country singletrack). I got the feeling that Strava is only for road biking so I haven't downloaded it


I use Road Bike by the same people who make Runtastic.  They have an app called Mountain Bike as well.  Strava is really geared toward people who want to prove that their d*ck is bigger than the next guys.  Road Bike doesn't have any of the leaderboard crap that Strava has.  I find that it is reasonable on the battery too as long as you turn the screen off while using it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 17, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Agreed.  If I'm running it I try to put the phone on airplane mode and then turn on GPS.  Most mts have crappy cell service.  I find that is a real battery drain.


I thought that airplane mode was all or nothing including the GPS.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there an iOS ski app yet that takes advantage of the barometer built into the iPhone 6?


----------



## moresnow (Oct 17, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I thought that airplane mode was all or nothing including the GPS.


Airplane mode should turn off WiFi,  data,  gps, etc. And then on my phone I am able manually turn on GPS.

I could turn off data, wifi, and all that individually, but it's easier and faster to go airplane mode + gps.


----------



## dlokshin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm one of the founders of AlpineReplay (now Trace Snow). I used to pop in here from time to time to answer questions, but somehow I stopped getting alerts. Either way, I love the feedback you guys have been posting in here (it's hard to find raw, critical feedback) and I thought I'd answer a few nagging questions. Also, feel free to send us an email at support@traceup.com if you ever have questions.

-------
Jumps
-------

The jumps algorithm works pretty well, and when it doesn't work, it's usually because we've identified a false positive (so it over reports, not underreports). We've confirmed the algorithm visually through video, and have a lot of confidence in it. When you're getting less jumps than what you think you should be getting, one of the following things is happening:

* Your phone is not collecting accelerometer data at the rate we need. We run the acc in a background thread for various reasons, and from time to time your phone whether Android or iPhone might throttle this down depending on what else is going on in the background. When the Hz goes too low, we don't run our filters on the data and don't search for jumps.

* When you use Trace Snow and not Trace the device, what you're actually measuring is the phone's movement, not your own. In a lose pocket, your phone can actually "catch air" while your skis or board is firmly on the ground.

* Your jumps aren't big enough--they have to be at least 250ms for us to count it as a jump

----------------
Name Change
----------------

The name AlpineReplay was giving us a bunch of problems. For starters, most people don't pronounce it correctly (they pronounce it without the 'p' for Alpine Relay). We were on CNBC two weeks ago and despite correcting the anchor, she continued to refer to us as Alpine Relay. Alpine Relay is actually searched for more than Alpine Replay. It was a mess. The other piece that had become very frustrating is setting up business deals with suppliers, brands, etc. How does Trace the device relate to AlpineReplay and ActiveReplay? Who owns the joint venture (answer: there is no joint venture). Instead of focusing on building the business, we had to focus on explaining all of this business nonsense that had nothing to do with the company.


At the same time, we launched a Kickstarter for Trace, and people have been using the name interchangeably ever since. It feels like a pretty natural transition.

----------------
Real time data
----------------

This used to be premium, but is now part of the free app. If you upgrade to the latest version on iPhone, you'll get all of these stats in realtime for free. We run much more powerful filters on the data once it gets submitted to our servers, so the data might be slightly different, but it'll give you a good idea in real time.

----------------
Speed accuracy
----------------

We've been working on this for three years, and it's why you'll see that the speed that registers is usually more believable and more accurate than other apps. The basic problem is that sensors have to be calibrated to the activity that you're measuring. The GPS on Trace has more than a dozen different settings on it that we can tweak depending on what you are doing. The GPS in your phone is calibrated 100% for driving. There are a lot of assumptions being made as a result of this. We post-process the data to back calculate speed if we identify a segment of data that we know your GPS likely applied hand-wavy magic too.

Whew! That was long and I apologize if this is an unwelcome post. Excited to see you guys using the app this winter. We're in the process of tweaking the app to give you a better sense of performance and your improvement--if you want to start testing it in a couple of months or so, please email me (or call me).

David Lokshin
david@traceup.com
949-436-4789


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 18, 2014)

^great info! Thanks for posting all that.

One question: you made reference to "Trace the device", what is that?  (I did some googling and didn't find it, but there's a lot of noise on those search terms so it's tough). Do you have a dedicated device?


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 20, 2014)

Great info David! I just picked up the Samsung S5 (used to have the S3). I hope the accelerometer is better on this phone for logging jumps. 

Cannonball - www.traceup.com


----------



## dlokshin (Oct 20, 2014)

@Mariovntr Nice! Shoot us an email if it's still laggy and we'll take a look

@Cannonball Yes, we have a physical device and you can learn more at www.traceup.com. The top three reasons why you might use a physical device over your phone:
* More accurate data and richer feature set
* Auto-edits your video footage (GoPro, iPhone, Android, Sony)
* Doesn't use your phone's battery
* Multiple sport (waterproof, rugged, shockproof)



Mariovntr said:


> Great info David! I just picked up the Samsung S5 (used to have the S3). I hope the accelerometer is better on this phone for logging jumps.
> 
> Cannonball - www.traceup.com


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey David,

I sent you an email as well, but I would GREATLY appreciate it if you added functionality to block users from following you, or make some ski days not show up to certain friends.

One of my followers is also my co-worker and I'd hate for them to think I was skiing when I was supposed to be sick or snowed in. 

Even if I wasn't following them, they could still follow me.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 21, 2014)

David,

Is there any integration with the iPhone 6's barometer?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

dlokshin said:


> The top *three *reasons why you might use a physical device over your phone:
> * More accurate data and richer feature set
> * Auto-edits your video footage (GoPro, iPhone, Android, Sony)
> * Doesn't use your phone's battery
> * Multiple sport (waterproof, rugged, shockproof)




that's 4...


----------



## dlokshin (Oct 21, 2014)

This is kind of tricky. In theory, the altitude form the location services comes from the barometer. But if you want to query the barometer, the screen actually has to be on, the app has to be open, and all you get is the delta difference from the first query. 



VTKilarney said:


> David,
> 
> Is there any integration with the iPhone 6's barometer?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow... Great info.. Gotta update my phone for real time...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2015)

bump....

$200 seems high BUT ... 

a. i kind of like the app and data it produces
b. i can get by a full day with my phone if i take precautions and don't use it for anything else
c. thought of having a problem late in the day and finding my battery dead/low does worry me.

Anyone pick up the physical Trace device yet?


http://www.traceup.com/trace-for-snow


on coldest days my phone battery won't last.  i carried a charging stick and plug it in at lunch or on breaks. works ok but annoying (to some degree, not sure if that degree exceeds $200)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2015)

also, sorry but i don't like the  new name.. i still call it alpinereplay and if anyone asks me how to get it only then do i mention the real (new) name.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a fairly new Galaxy S5 (new 9/14)  and I can listen to music and track with Alpine Relay (Trace) all day and it doesn't fully kill my battery.  

Most of m "Sessions" are at a local place and only last 2 hours, but when I'm skiing all day in Vermont, this is what I've experienced.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have a fairly new Galaxy S5



Slightly OT, but do you carry that thing in your front/back pocket?   I'm still clinging to the SII, only because I hate how ginormous phones have become in the last 3 years, like holding a tablet to your face in some instances.  But my SII is becoming outdated and near capacity, and when I use Phresheez on it for ski tracking, it will kill my battery in 1/2 a day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2015)

What am I doing wrong?  The "news" screen that is the first screen to pop up never has any content.  Is there a way to have the app open up into the "subscribed" section?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 20, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Slightly OT, but do you carry that thing in your front/back pocket?   I'm still clinging to the SII, only because I hate how ginormous phones have become in the last 3 years, like holding a tablet to your face in some instances.  But my SII is becoming outdated and near capacity, and when I use Phresheez on it for ski tracking, it will kill my battery in 1/2 a day.



I put it in the pocket in my vest (down or windbock depending on temp) that I wear under my shell.  Come Spring I'll probably just put it in my chest pocket of my shell if it is 35 or above.


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> What am I doing wrong?  The "news" screen that is the first screen to pop up never has any content.  Is there a way to have the app open up into the "subscribed" section?



I had that problem on the iPhone but not with the Android.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 20, 2015)

The slope angle section of alpine replay needs some major tweaks. According to the app, I've skied 80 degree trails at Copper Mtn....


----------



## x10003q (Feb 21, 2015)

I just got a Samsung Note 4. I usually ski all day and with the note 4 I am at 70% battery at the end of the day. The new phone makes a huge difference. I used to have to plug in at lunch and even then the old droid would not make it to the end of the day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Slightly OT, but do you carry that thing in your front/back pocket?   I'm still clinging to the SII, only because I hate how ginormous phones have become in the last 3 years, like holding a tablet to your face in some instances.  But my SII is becoming outdated and near capacity, and when I use Phresheez on it for ski tracking, it will kill my battery in 1/2 a day.



When I recently purchased a new phone, I went with the HTC One mini.  Perfect size phone IMO.   Performs well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> *The slope angle section of alpine replay needs some major tweaks. According to the app, I've skied 80 degree trails at Copper Mtn.*...



That's funny.



deadheadskier said:


> When I recently purchased a new phone, I went with the *HTC One mini.  Perfect size phone IMO.   *Performs well.



Does seem perfect; basically the same as my Galaxy SII.  Does it have an internal or external battery (cant find that in the specs)?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

internal


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2016)

i'm convinced the newest version of Trace (formerly known as AlpineReplay) is specifically designed to sell more of their new hardware trackers by totally killing your phone's battery.

i used to be able to ski all day, dabble in multiple apps during that time and never drop below 50%.  now if i have Trace open and even think about using another app i'm down to 30% in just a few hours.  using those same apps casually while not running Trace is not a problem.

not cool Trace.   will be replacing it next season with a different app.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2016)

^ That's why I dont use these things anymore.  Same as Phreshiez (sp), battery killer.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2016)

I run trace all day (like usually 7hrs non stop) on my Droid Turbo, and rarely go below 75%  battery, even if I'm checking social media and/or e-mails + texts during lift rides or breaks.

Way better with this phone, than the previous Droid RAZR Maxx I had!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 27, 2016)

What phone are you using? I've found my Samsung S7 gets terrible life compared to my iPhone 6.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 27, 2016)

I picked up a little portable charger and no longer worry about my battery. If it gets low, I just plug it in while its in my pocket.

http://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerCore-Lipstick-Sized-Generation-High-Quality/dp/B005X1Y7I2/


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2016)

Good device. I have one. And always forget to keep it charged. Doh!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2016)

i have a couple of similar chargers (freebies from computer shows). i'm just pissed because trace used to not have this issue.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I picked up a little portable charger and no longer worry about my battery. If it gets low, I just plug it in while its in my pocket.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerCore-Lipstick-Sized-Generation-High-Quality/dp/B005X1Y7I2/



That's a great idea, I'm going to pick a few of those up.  I have larger 10,000mah and 30,000mah ones I use while camping, but I bet I could get 2 charges out of 3350mah.

EDIT:

Candybar style holds > 5000mah

http://www.amazon.com/Anker-bar-Siz...681942&sr=1-5&keywords=Anker+portable+charger


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 29, 2016)

Not happy with trace management at all. I paid $40 for a year membership to trace in September which unlocks extra stuff. A couple weeks ago, I noticed all that stuff was gone, and replaced with "get trace to track _xxx_". The trace device is basically this small puck shaped thingamijigy that goes on your ski and costs like $200. 

So I sent them an email asking for a prorated refund since I'm not get a year of services.. No response. Assholes


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had no issues with excessive battery use.   

Sucks about no response..


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2016)

I had installed several of these types of Apps but found myself focused on vertical and speed rather than whether I had fun or not.  Every run was about beating top speeds from earlier.  Friends I ski with that use such apps are annoying because they check their phone at the end of each run and stick it you face to show you in chest pounding fashion.  Or better yet while we lunch they over analyze it showing you the details.  The person that really cares is the owner of the phone!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> I had installed several of these types of Apps but found myself focused on vertical and speed rather than whether I had fun or not.  Every run was about beating top speeds from earlier.  Friends I ski with that use such apps are annoying because they check their phone at the end of each run and stick it you face to show you in chest pounding fashion.  Or better yet while we lunch they over analyze it showing you the details.  The person that really cares is the owner of the phone!



That definitely happens.  I made my nephews uninstall the apps after one of them took a scary fall trying to break his speed record.  I'm totally guilty of it too.

But the real reason I use these apps is just to keep track of days, vertical, etc.  I like to keep a journal of my whole ski season but I don't always get around to writing it every day. I use the app data to refresh my memory when I finally do sit down to write.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've never got into tracking the stats and trying to beat at time or speed.  I like it more as a record of what I did for the day.  I do like to see how much vertical I obtain, especially when I'm up north.  When I'm local, its laughable that after 14 runs I have the equivalent of 4-5 runs at Stowe!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> What phone are you using? I've found my Samsung S7 gets terrible life compared to my iPhone 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



My S6 seems to handle it pretty well from a battery life standpoint.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 3, 2016)

I started using Ski Tracks instead of Trace last week in Steamboat and already prefer it. All the stats are updated and displayed throughout your session in real time, instead of being downloaded at the end of your session.  Much simpler interface, and seems to use less battery power.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2016)

xlr8r said:


> I started using Ski Tracks instead of Trace last week in Steamboat and already prefer it. All the stats are updated and displayed throughout your session in real time, instead of being downloaded at the end of your session.  Much simpler interface, and seems to use less battery power.



i'll make the switch next season i think.  i like the stats but don't go crazy trying to beat myself.  i like it for the maps and a way of recording where i've been for the season.  i link to each day on my sig so i can find them easily (rather than logging in to trace).


----------



## Rushski (Mar 7, 2016)

I tried Snocru, but it takes more steps to get going and is always trying to force you to the subscription...  Ski Tracks is simple and does the job...


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 7, 2016)

After running both Trace and Ski Tracks simultaneous the past 2 days, Ski Tracks shows significantly higher speeds. I haven't done a run by run comparison but for max speed, first day Ski Tracks was 8.8 mph higher and the second 7.3.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 7, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> After running both Trace and Ski Tracks simultaneous the past 2 days, Ski Tracks shows significantly higher speeds. I haven't done a run by run comparison but for max speed, first day Ski Tracks was 8.8 mph higher and the second 7.3.



Pretty sure they operate off cell tower . Need an adapter to operate off Satellites 
http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Elf-Connector-iPhone-touch/dp/B0035Y7ZJ2


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2016)

new version of Trace today (5.3.0).  says bug fixes, hopefully battery consumption was one of them. we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2016)

Ski tracks = higher speeds but lower very. I run both trace and tracks every outing... Yeah I'm a numbers guy


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Ski tracks = higher speeds but lower very. I run both trace and tracks every outing... Yeah I'm a numbers guy



i'm not worried about stats (much) but just the overall maps and ability to review my history. which app do you prefer?

guess i can try both tomorrow.  if my battery doesn't get killed


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 11, 2016)

i have only used ski tracks and like it a lot. i find the gps real time positioning to be fairly accurate and very useful. i have always found the speed to be very overstated. i can generally make it thru a 6-7 hour ski day but the battery dies around the end of the day.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2016)

Gary- I like the maps also.. Maps and vertical- don't really care about speed.
Probably like ski tracks a little more to check during the day... But trace for after the fact due to profile aspect


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2016)

ran both today.  agree, trace after the day is more interesting to review and see how the day progressed. i like that trace uploads to a site and i can play around on the PC rather than just on the phone.    

Ski Tracks reported 
max speed 46.3
distance 23.1 Miles
vert. 21439
runs 16

Trace reported
max speed 43.1
distance 22.5 Miles
vert 22000
runs 16


----------

